# are there any anorexiamaxxing forums?



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

really wanna see mentalcel girls and what they are like


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

Anorexia Discussions


A place to discuss anything specifically related to Anorexia.




www.myproana.com




jfl check this. this is how normies see us. same as u will see that forum jfl.
just google it if u think its sus link idk. its basically forum of girls complaining about being yelled at for not eating/no period etc.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 13, 2020)

They are sick we are woke


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> They are sick we are woke


thats what girls from that forum would think of us aswell


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> View attachment 585626


its over indeed


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> Anorexia Discussions
> 
> 
> A place to discuss anything specifically related to Anorexia.
> ...


it literally says IPboard i ain't clicking that shit. i'll google it though lol.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> Anorexia Discussions
> 
> 
> A place to discuss anything specifically related to Anorexia.
> ...






s


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

Original said:


> it literally says IPboard i ain't clicking that shit. i'll google it though lol.


lmao


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 13, 2020)

just want an anorexic girlfriend
😩😩


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Original said:


> it literally says IPboard i ain't clicking that shit. i'll google it though lol.


Trusted by leading brands across industries


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 13, 2020)

16-24 ᔕᑎᗩᑭᑕᕼᗩT Group Chat!


Requirements: -Between Ages 16-24 -Active At A Minimum Every Other Day -Weigh In on Sunday -Group Workouts Once Weekly -Keep Chat Updated -Be A Kind Human Being! -Will Be Adding More As Chat Grows.... Hey Lovelies! I am starting a new group chat cause I am only in one active one right...




www.myproana.com




Great thread if any of you guys wanna pick up girls between the ages of 16-24 with eating disorders on snapchat


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

s


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Trusted by leading brands across industries
> 
> View attachment 585632


stop you are scaring me


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Trusted by leading brands across industries
> View attachment 585632


*1215 users are online (in the past 15 minutes)

178 members, 1016 guests, 21 anonymous users 
*
holy shit its active forum aswell. where did u see these pic tho wtf nothing on front page? also theres bulimia section


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

@GigaMogger 
i might give try jfl


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> @GigaMogger
> i might give try jfl


Volcel if you wouldn't


----------



## wasted (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> @GigaMogger
> i might give try jfl


they want chad tho


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate



[Serious] Forums are kind of pointlessOffTopic3Today at 4:38 AM


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> where did u see these pic tho wtf nothing on front page?











The scalable creator and customer community platform







invisioncommunity.com


----------



## hopemaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> Anorexia Discussions
> 
> 
> A place to discuss anything specifically related to Anorexia.
> ...



the subhuman anorexic mentally ill foids vs the self improvement slayers .me tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate
> 
> 
> 
> [Serious] Forums are kind of pointlessOffTopic3Today at 4:38 AM


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

hopemaxxer said:


> the subhuman anorexic mentally ill foids vs the self improvement slayers .me tbh


jfl if u think we are normal and much different from them


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Morgothos said:


>







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 585654


----------



## hopemaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> jfl if u think we are normal and much different from them



not even close this is mainly a self improvement forum with shitposting and trolling and not for eating disorders jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> View attachment 585661


----------



## lookismfugee (Aug 13, 2020)

hopemaxxer said:


> not even close this is mainly a self improvement forum with shitposting and trolling and not for eating disorders jfl


dude we are biggest mentalcels on internet


----------



## hopemaxxer (Aug 13, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> dude we are biggest mentalcels on internet



jfl if you take this forum too seriously it's just a hub for aspies to shitpost and troll with a high iq threads here and there bhai nothing too serious like .co


----------

